

Hardware in 2014 and Beyond - sam
http://octopart.com/blog/archives/2014/1/hardware-in-2014-and-beyond

======
boise
Don't forget Kickstarter too. More hardware stuff seems to be showing up on
Indiegogo also (eg Canary).

